# Help! I need a 26 AAA sports bra!



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

I can't seem to find a bra for my dd. She is having a lot of pain in gym, and is about to blossom. She needs a really supportive little bra so running a jumping don't hurt. I can only find 30 or 32. Anyone have some links?

Thanks!


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Go to http://www.gk-elitesportswear.com/ and find the bras. A CM (child medium) sports bra would fit, according to the size chart, a chest up to 26 so you should find the right size for her there.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks. This seems to be a wholesale only website. What size does the cm start at? her chest actually measures 23 inches.


----------



## Crystal Pegasus (Jan 24, 2008)

When I was first reading this I thought "What?!!! How can such a young girl be so huge??!!!"

You see, here in Australia a 26 anything is huge... like, I'm not sure if they even make clothes any bigger, except in really specialist shops.







lol


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal Pegasus* 
When I was first reading this I thought "What?!!! How can such a young girl be so huge??!!!"

You see, here in Australia a 26 anything is huge... like, I'm not sure if they even make clothes any bigger, except in really specialist shops.







lol

That's what I was finding online - all the links for 26 took me to 'full figure' and all the others were for super tiny women with large breasts - like me. I'm tall but I have tiny ribs so I wear a 32 FF I just hope Harriet doesn't get the same titty fairy as me







I don't want her to have to buy special bras.

She has no visible chest yet, but last year her nipples would get sore and ache, now they hurt with running and jumping. She has hairy legs, mood swings. Here we goooo! I hate roller coasters







: I am hoping we can get through puberty with closeness and understanding, but I know that's expecting a lot.


----------



## Cherie2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harrietsmama* 
I am hoping we can get through puberty with closeness and understanding, but I know that's expecting a lot.

sometimes you get exactly what you expect


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

You might also have luck with getting a cami w/built in mini bra in kids sizes. DD (9) has a couple she wears for gymnastics. We got them at Kohls--- they have spaghetti straps and a little sports bra built in.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cherie2* 
sometimes you get exactly what you expect









I really hope so. I have already spent time with her trying to lay the ground work.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
You might also have luck with getting a cami w/built in mini bra in kids sizes. DD (9) has a couple she wears for gymnastics. We got them at Kohls--- they have spaghetti straps and a little sports bra built in.

We might go check those out, she is very tall so the straps might help being less wide.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

How about this? It starts at kid's 6-8 for small, so I'm sure the medium would be good.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks


----------

